# IX-529 Sea Shadow



## FastTrax (Nov 2, 2020)

www.navsource.org/archives/09/46/46529.htm

www.fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/ship/sea_shadow.htm

www.lockheedmartin.com/en-us/news/features/history/sea-shadow.html

www.maritime.org/tour/seashadow/index.php

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sea_Shadow_(IX-529)


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 2, 2020)

That is one ugly sea going vessel.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 2, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> View attachment 131679
> 
> View attachment 131680
> 
> ...


Incredible!

What a departure from the norm.

It really does look like some sort of an insect.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 2, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> That is one ugly sea going vessel.





Aunt Marg said:


> Incredible!
> 
> What a departure from the norm.
> 
> It really does look like some sort of an insect.



I agree Lewcat & Auntie M but it's kinda ugly in a lethal way though. I mean if you are it's target and you see that monster coming I think you would say that things are going to get very ugly. I don't know how military procurement programs operate but I think the pundits were screaming their heads off when it was revealed that the project cost over one hundred million tax dollars and the ship was sold as scrap for about one hundred and  forty thousand dollars.

Scene from "Flight of Black Angel".

Weapons officer: Sir we have a big problem here. A mode three bomb won't work on a mode two release rail.

Pilot: Cant you reconfigure the release mechanism?

Weapons officer: Sir it doesn't work that way, maybe I need to check with command.

Pilot: Don't do that, military intelligence had a hand in this.

Weapons officer: Military intelligence huh. Sorta like jumbo shrimp.






Now me, I wouldn't care if the military spent one hundred quadrillion dollars for defense. I'd rather eat Raman Noodles then swill down a Molson for the rest of my life then sit down to filet mignon and sip some Dom and all of a sudden I see the second sunrise.


----------



## cdestroyer (Nov 3, 2020)

wasnt this ship or similar in a bond movie?


----------



## 911 (Nov 3, 2020)

Awesome. I would pay to take a ride in it.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 3, 2020)

cdestroyer said:


> wasnt this ship or similar in a bond movie?



Yes, it was Sea Shadows mythical sister ship the Sea Dolphin.











www.jamesbond.fandom.com/wiki/Stealth_Ship

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tomorrow_Never_Dies


----------



## hawkdon (Nov 3, 2020)

A fast boat with couple hundred lbs of plastic xplosive would
make a terrible scene under that hull!!!!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 3, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Yes, it was Sea Shadows mythical sister ship the Sea Dolphin.
> 
> View attachment 131772
> 
> ...


The pictures from 007, look so far out!

The ship looks way better in those pictures than it does in other settings.


----------

